# Cleaning and protecting silicon hoses



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a set of minispares silicon hoses on my mini like so:









What is the best product to clean these, I don't think I have tried to clean them since I got my APC. And more importantly what can I use to protect/seal them. They are not entirely smooth to the touch (can kind of feel a cloth type material below the red coating). The main problem is that they seem to be static and dirt magnets! All manner of dust sticks to them seemingly in a few miles driving on a dry summer day! So what can I use to stop this? Thanks

Jordan


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

91 views and no suggestions 
These hoses really annoy me (but look so good)!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Sometimes you ll find threads with 200 views and no answer...Dont be disapointed about that.As i can see from the pic,if I was you I would do what polishedbliss did in an older engine bay of a porsche.Many dump mfs,lots of different brushes and a final wipe with AF Finale.What do you think?


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not disappointed, just bored at work and thought I would give it a bump. I have tried finale, while it cleans them up there and then , they don't stay like that. They seem almost static. Read good things about 303 protectant and AF dressle etc, just wondered anyone had specific experience with these aftermarket type hoses.


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Pretty sure autoglym do a specific pack of wipes for silicone hose?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

303 is amazing.Especially when you clean the whole bay and spray it around,leaving it dry will give you amazing results.Cant tell for the hoses.Sorry


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Try using warm water with Dreft or a little glassex on a cloth. I just asked in our Lab, (we are a rubber company) and the guy in our lab has a souped up VRX with all the silicone hoses and that's what he uses..

Roger


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry cannot suggest anything I always thought they were smooth


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

I use G101 and a detailing brush to clean mine


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

hibberd said:


> Try using warm water with Dreft or a little glassex on a cloth. I just asked in our Lab, (we are a rubber company) and the guy in our lab has a souped up VRX with all the silicone hoses and that's what he uses..
> 
> Roger


Thanks for the suggestions I shall try it out when I'm next near the engine :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've used any dressing like autoglym vinyl and rubber or 303 aersopace protectant in past. Depends if theyre the shinny type (easy) or like one of mine a textured finish (right pain to clean properly) but either way I'd use the above products.


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

On mine I use White spirit to clean off the general crud, then either Autoglym vinyl trim or AB Bubblegum trim which brings it up nice and shiny.

Joff


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Silicon looks so good when clean but it also really holds the dirt..
Ive used strong apc and brushes in the past but never really brought them back to new.
I will try the white spirit as mentoined


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Auto glym do wipes for them! They work well use them on my own red mini spares hoses :buffer:


----------

